# Fluke Meters



## tylerb (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm a little confused looking at the comparisons between the fluke 323, 324, and 325.

As far as I can tell, with the exception of the temperature probe, the 323 is superior to the other two, but less expensive? I don't understand why it would cost less.

Thanks


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I just did a side by side comparison on Fluke's website, and I would say you are correct. The 323 looks superior to the other 2. Why it's less expensive? I couldn't tell you.


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

I am pretty sure the fluke 325 is the fancier of the three...323 doesn't do DC current, no backlight, not quite as accurate, no capacitance or frequency measurement or temperature probes, no min/max. Just going by the spec sheet I see on the fluke site. Probably cheaper because it doesn't have as many features, not a bad meter though by any means!


----------



## tylerb (Nov 10, 2013)

EB Electric said:


> I am pretty sure the fluke 325 is the fancier of the three...323 doesn't do DC current, no backlight, not quite as accurate, no capacitance or frequency measurement or temperature probes, no min/max. Just going by the spec sheet I see on the fluke site. Probably cheaper because it doesn't have as many features, not a bad meter though by any means!


That's weird, because when you do a comparison on their page by selecting those models from the list of clamp meters and clicking compare, the 323 shows 999.9A for the DC current range. It also shows the backlight and hold features just like the others, as well as saying that the 323 can use their iFlex current probes, and up 750 MCM wire compared to 600 MCM for the other two. It also gives a frequency range for the 323, but not the 324.

Maybe I'll email just Fluke tomorrow and ask them... :001_huh:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

tylerb said:


> That's weird, because when you do a comparison on their page by selecting those models from the list of clamp meters and clicking compare, the 323 shows 999.9A for the DC current range. It also shows the backlight and hold features just like the others, as well as saying that the 323 can use their iFlex current probes, and up 750 MCM wire compared to 600 MCM for the other two. It also gives a frequency range for the 323, but not the 324.
> 
> Maybe I'll email just Fluke tomorrow and ask them... :001_huh:


That's what I did/saw also. 

The sheet that EB Electric posted would make more sense though. Definitely some erroneous information somewhere.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

The sheet EB showed is correct I own the 325 and got it specifically for the DC current feature the other two werent capable of.


----------



## tylerb (Nov 10, 2013)

yamatitan said:


> The sheet EB showed is correct I own the 325 and got it specifically for the DC current feature the other two werent capable of.


Awesome, and thanks for the information. I think I'll have to save $100 myself, because we don't do a lot of DC, and my boss has one that's capable of that. But the backlight, temperature, etc. for $30 seems worth it...


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is the link to the comparison on Fluke's website. They should really fix this to eliminate the confusion.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

... I don't like the aspects of live measuring! The approach is different!


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

The back light alone is worth more than $30.


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

Shock-Therapy said:


> The back light alone is worth more than $30.


I agree with this 100 percent . Seems like every panel I go in is very dark or dim area !


----------

